# Gladwin County ORV Fun Fest



## GladwinORV (Aug 2, 2016)

http://www.orvfunfest.net


Register by August 5th to be guaranteed. T-shirt!

Starting and Ending at the Gladwin County Fairgrounds, lots of parking for loading and unloading.

Fairgrounds camping to make it a family weekend with water and electric sites.Start and Return to your Campsite! Call 989-426-2311 to reserve

Mud Run at the fairgrounds with timed runs OR just for fun. Play or be a Spectator! 
Kids can do a "kids timed run" if they have an age appropriate ORV, safety equipment and parents present.

ORV Cancer Ribbon with an aerial photo taken.
ORV PARADE THROUGH DOWNTOWN GLADWIN
Photo Op moment with your ride- special framed backdrop.

Prizes for: 
1st place group
Muddiest Rider
Oldest Rider
Youngest Rider
Furthest Distance to Come
Timed Runs

70+ mile ride throughout Gladwin County: One game card per unit- anyone in the group can do the game at each of the 7 stops!.

OR Historic Scenic Ride 30+ miles while stopping visiting local Amish to see Leatherwork, Woodworking, Jams, Quilts, & historic landmarks to hear history from our local historian. (A slower paced ride)

BBQ Pork dinner from Bob's 
Bob B Que
Shaded picnic area
Vendor booths to shop

FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE VISIT THE WEBSITE OR CALL Yvette at 989-802-1771


----------



## GladwinORV (Aug 2, 2016)

Come Play For The Day in Gladwin!

Join us at Gladwin’s ORV Fun Fest, details here: http://www.orvfunfest.net or 989-802-1771

August 20-21 is the "Statewide Free ORV Weekend" – so no excuses! =)

Here is a link to the State DNR Rules for this: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_16839-384953--,00.html


----------

